# Last Open Trial for awhile...



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Casey and I earned our CDX in February with 4 trials of *very *nice scores/first place finishes. Since then we have competed in Open B with mixed results, usually not very good. Casey has been distracted in the ring, especially on jumps. He will do the retriever over high, pick up the dumbell then stare at me as if he is confused as to what to do next. In training, this is not a problem, so hard to correct. I have even had Xrays done to make sure that he is not injured in any way that might affect his jumping!!

We have entered the Ottawa Bytown Club trials this weekend on Saturday. He has done nice work in recent fun matches (looking happy and attentive) and I have been backchaining like CRAZY every night for the last 3 weeks, hoping to get him UP and wanting to work. I have also stopped work on utility exercises for the time being, thinking that at only 3 years old, working on too many things at once might be overwhelming him.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

You and Casey are such an inspiring team. Congratulations on the CDX. I remember when you guys had a Stay glitch, but you worked through it. I am sure this will be the same- you'll surpass it. Tally has a CDX leg, but twice came front ON the broad jump with shining happy eyes like he is confident it's the right thing to do. The judge said it is because I was staring at the middle of the jump so intently ( I dont want to screw up and double command). We'll see. . .


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't really agree with the utility exercises confusing him, a lot of people train novice/open/utility all at once starting when the dog is 6 months old. 
I think he's just having a brain fart. They all seem to do it every so often. 
Can you get away with training in the ring in CKC, if it's *minor*? A lot of judges here will let you get away with it. Of course, you NQ, but it might fix the problem.
If it were me, I'd go ahead and enter him in some shows under judges that you know to be pretty nice. 
As SOON as he picks up the dumbell, and gives you that look, I'd say "Casey Come!" in a real fun tone of voice. Take your NQ and be done with it.
If you can do that 2 or 3 times, it just might fix the problem.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey sounds like he might be going through a learning stage to me .. it used to be called learning plateau and they can come on unexpectedly when the dog just appears to have lost his knowledge of an exercise - it is usually temporary and the exercise usually comes back stronger than ever in a few days to weeks. 

I train all 3 classes at once, but well away from trialling - I can see where a ROH could possibly be confused with directed jumping if Casey is new to directed jumping - my dogs are trained to take a jump if my eyes are looking at the jump but not to take the jump when my eyes are looking elsewhere - perhaps you are not looking at the jump when he hesitates?

Good luck - I think Hotel4Dogs has a great idea BTW - if it is stress related, the extra command may just see your Casey through it


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

It is hard to correct out of the ring, because he is so reliable in practice! I may take your advice and try to correct him this weekend if he pulls the "brain fart" on me! I've had nice judges recently who really tried to "will him" over it...one seemed like she waited 5 minutes before she told me to call him!! In our fun match last weekend, he did great on the jump but pulled the dazed look on the drop on recall, usually his PERFECT exercise (whoops, did I say that??)


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> You and Casey are such an inspiring team. Congratulations on the CDX. I remember when you guys had a Stay glitch, but you worked through it. I am sure this will be the same- you'll surpass it. Tally has a CDX leg, but twice came front ON the broad jump with shining happy eyes like he is confident it's the right thing to do. The judge said it is because I was staring at the middle of the jump so intently ( I dont want to screw up and double command). We'll see. . .



Thank you! That is so nice of you to say! We are such newbies at all of this that I have never considered that we were "inspiring". Casey is so much fun to work with and I am terrible at the "correcting" part of training. IMO if this is not a fun thing for both of us, why bother? Good luck with your CDX--there are so many ways to NQ that a Q is an occasion for champagne!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The next time you practice, you can try having someone do something to distract him as soon as he gets his dumbbell. That way you can not only correct him for not taking the jump, it will also teach him to really focus on the task (jumping) in the future.

I also agree with Barb....if you are at a trial and he gives just a moment of hesitation, go ahead and give a command for him to jump immediately. You've already got the title, it's a lot better to go ahead and fix a problem than hold out hope for a Q.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> try having someone do something to distract him as soon as he gets his dumbbell.
> 
> Unfortunately, this proofing seems to have initiated the problem. My instructor had someone bouncing balls on the other side of the jump one night, and had me go and correct him when he was distracted. His ROH has been an issue since then, and never before.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think that's all the more reason to do more proofing like that. It's better to work through the problem than avoid it.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh, I'm not referring to a "correction" at all! I'm just saying in a happy tone of voice, call him to come!!!




Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Thank you! That is so nice of you to say! We are such newbies at all of this that I have never considered that we were "inspiring". Casey is so much fun to work with and I am terrible at the "correcting" part of training. IMO if this is not a fun thing for both of us, why bother? Good luck with your CDX--there are so many ways to NQ that a Q is an occasion for champagne!!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> I think that's all the more reason to do more proofing like that. It's better to work through the problem than avoid it.


Agree completely! It's a common new mistake to avoid situations where the dog will screw up or freak out-- better idea is stop trialing (or never start) until you've proofed. 

Adele Yunck has a book on proofing worth checking out.

And be aware, in utility, you're going to break the exercises, and refix them several times- it's just going to happen.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Boy is THAT an understatement!! :doh:



gabbys mom said:


> And be aware, in utility, you're going to break the exercises, and refix them several times- it's just going to happen.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

gabbys mom said:


> Adele Yunck has a book on proofing worth checking out.
> 
> And be aware, in utility, you're going to break the exercises, and refix them several times- it's just going to happen.


Grins - isn't that why its generally called 'Futility' ?? 

You know, I honestly never want to get an OTCH but that UD - I swear that UD might just be hardest title to achieve what with things breaking and needing refixng


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

heck no, the UDX is MUCH worse 



Sunrise said:


> Grins - isn't that why its generally called 'Futility' ??
> 
> You know, I honestly never want to get an OTCH but that UD - I swear that UD might just be hardest title to achieve what with things breaking and needing refixng


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> heck no, the UDX is MUCH worse


For sure!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Grins - isn't that why its generally called 'Futility' ??
> 
> You know, I honestly never want to get an OTCH but that UD - I swear that UD might just be hardest title to achieve what with things breaking and needing refixng


Ahhh... What's wrong with an OTCH? 
I think one of the hardest things to do is to keep your dog going to that UDX. I swear there are more things to break and fix over the course of the UDX's.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Ahhh... What's wrong with an OTCH?
> </p>
> For me, my bank account is what's wrong. Since I'm not lucky enough (or talented enough of a trainer) to have a dog that can finish an OTCH in a few weekends like some are, I've gone totally broke earning the 22 points that we do have. But I'd love to have the title and enjoy training the little details that make high scores possible!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Ahhh... What's wrong with an OTCH?
> I think one of the hardest things to do is to keep your dog going to that UDX. I swear there are more things to break and fix over the course of the UDX's.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with an OTCH - I have great admiration for those with OTCHs.

However, I am a perfectionist and competitive by nature and I am really trying to lighten up and take life less seriously. It is me, not my dogs and not the title itself .. when striving for an OTCH (I thought of it with King), I found myself being unhappy with 198 1/2s. And that's a darn good score !! So, to keep it enjoyable for myself and my dogs, it is not a goal for me.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the only problem I have with an OTCH is...so many dog sports! So little time! So little money!!!
Conformation! Obedience! Agility! Field! Dock Diving! Tracking!




Titan1 said:


> Ahhh... What's wrong with an OTCH?
> I think one of the hardest things to do is to keep your dog going to that UDX. I swear there are more things to break and fix over the course of the UDX's.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh, I'm not referring to a "correction" at all! I'm just saying in a happy tone of voice, call him to come!!!



THAT I can do. The "proofing" we were working on prior to our last trial involved going to him when in his "stare" and taking his collar and getting him t jump. It wasn't a harsh correction, but since I'd never had to do it before, I think it was a bit of a shock for Casey. I agree that this is an exercise/proof that needs repetition; however, the day before a trial is just not a great time to introduce it! Part of MY job as the person needs to be to recognize things that are not great to do the class before a trial...and this proofing exercise was one of them. I do think that it needs to be done at other times, however!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Titan1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh... What's wrong with an OTCH?
> ...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhhh, now I get it.
Casey sounds a LOT like Tito!!! Tito would probably respond exactly the same way that Casey did.
He's waiting to see what you're going to do. Are you going to come in and grab his collar? He's worried. He's uncertain. BEFORE he used to jump on his own, NOW you seem to want to help him??? Should he jump? Should he wait? You changed the whole picture, and now he's confused as to what you want. Smart dogs are like that.
I really think just calling him to come, VERY HAPPY, will fix it pretty fast. He needs to know that you want him to take the jump and will be very happy when he does so. And of course, TONS of praise when he does take the jump.
Let the front/finish go for now when he clears the jump. If he does it on his own from habit, fine. If not, lots of praise for taking the jump anyway. He doesn't need to be worried about that, too. 




Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> THAT I can do. The "proofing" we were working on prior to our last trial involved going to him when in his "stare" and taking his collar and getting him t jump. It wasn't a harsh correction, but since I'd never had to do it before, I think it was a bit of a shock for Casey. I agree that this is an exercise/proof that needs repetition; however, the day before a trial is just not a great time to introduce it! Part of MY job as the person needs to be to recognize things that are not great to do the class before a trial...and this proofing exercise was one of them. I do think that it needs to be done at other times, however!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

When you are practicing is anyone else in the ring with you? You might want to ask someone to stand on the other side of the jump like a judge...and I agree with everyone else.. if he hesitates just smile and call him in gently. No big deal.. The hardest thing is to not change your posture or expression when he makes the mistake. lBest of luck!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> ahhhh, now I get it.
> 
> He's waiting to see what you're going to do. Are you going to come in and grab his collar? He's worried. He's uncertain. BEFORE he used to jump on his own, NOW you seem to want to help him??? Should he jump? Should he wait? You changed the whole picture, and now he's confused as to what you want. Smart dogs are like that.


Thank you for expressing exactly what I was trying to say. I tried to say something similar to my coach...she thinks Casey has just decided that he "has a choice" and is choosing to disobey. I disagree with her. I think that I have confused him somehow...he is too eager to please to just "dis" me...and he loves to do the ROHJ! I think I will send your comment to her!


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice couple of Q's for Casey in Open B today. Not the greatest heeling, but everything else looked very nice. His first time out he NQ'd (ROHJ), but he sorted it out after that.
Also, a nice 2nd place Q in Novice C.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great job! that should improve his confidence...and yours!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Mighty Casey's Mom said:


> Nice couple of Q's for Casey in Open B today. Not the greatest heeling, but everything else looked very nice. His first time out he NQ'd (ROHJ), but he sorted it out after that.
> Also, a nice 2nd place Q in Novice C.


Way to go, Team Casey !!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats! Glad you guys worked it out...
Michelle


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

My daughter took pictures of Casey and I at his trials yesterday. She happened to be there for one of the runs he Q'd on (good!). Here is the link, if anyone is interested.

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=217488&id=562040864&l=ee44e0bbc0


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The pictures are great  Congratulations


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

great photos! he has nice focus on you!


----------

